# PC zum Programmieren



## HTBLA2015 (30. September 2015)

Hallo PCGH

Ich bräuchte für meine Schule einen neuen PC!
Ich besuche eine HTL mit dem Schwerpunkt Informatik.

Ich möchte gerne mir diesem PC die nächsten 5 Jahre auskommen!

Ich habe mir schon ein Angebot vom Händler mit folgenden Komponenten eingeholt:
Intel Core i7 4790 4x3.6 GHz
8 GB DDR 3 1600 MHz 
2 TB HDD
240 GB Samsung SSD
NVIDIA Geforce GTX 970 4 GB
Windows 10 Prof.

Könnt ihr mir bitte eure Meinung dazu sagen?

LG und Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## markus1612 (30. September 2015)

Was du da hast istziemlicherQuark, denn für reines Programmieren reicht ein 200-400€ Netbook/Rechner.

Ich weiß nicht, was du beim Programmieren mit einem 8 Kerner und ner Gaminggrafikkarte willst.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. September 2015)

Dito, bei mir werkelt dafür noch ein 7 Jahre alter Laptop.


----------



## XT1024 (30. September 2015)

HTBLA2015 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir bitte eure Meinung dazu sagen?


Hat das Angebot auch einen Preis, ein Netzteil, ein MB?
Bei einer GTX 970 denke ich ja nicht sofort an einen PC zum Programmieren.

Edit:zzz


Spoiler



Oder ist das wieder so wie diese "Suche Office-Rechner, gelegentlich Hardware-fressende Spiele auf 3x4K und Ultra".


----------



## chischko (30. September 2015)

Hi HTBLA2015 und herzlich willkommen im Forum, 

nachdem hier ziemlihcer Kauderwelsch im Startpost steht möchte ich Dich bitten erst einmal diesen mittlerweile recht etablierten Fragenbogen auszufüllen, denn sonst kann ich dir hier auch gerne nen 2000-3000 Euro Setup empfehlen oder nen 400 Euro Laptop welches Dir vielleicht auch reichen könnte... 

Besonderes Augenmerkt solltest Du Frage Nummer 6 legen und diese ausführlicher beantworten! Denn was Du machst ist sehr entscheidend dafür, was Du brauchst (eigentlich logisch, oder?)... Außerdem habe ich mittlerweile erlebt, dass Leute unter "programmieren" die unterschiedlichsten Sachen verstehen... die einen wollen einfachen HTML Code und wieder andere hochgradig komplexe FEM Simulationen und Systemsimulationen mit AMESim oder Simulink durchführen... 

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
*
*2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie  einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein  eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem, ... )*

*3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

*4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der  alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B.  SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)*

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?*

*6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033,  WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-,  Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?*

*7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?*

*8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)*

*9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
*
Edit:


markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du beim Programmieren mit einem 8 Kerner


 *Klugschei55ermodus an: 4-Kerner bzw. 8 Threader!  Klugschei55ermodus aus*


----------

